# Where do you guys get off taking my snow?????



## Kentuckydiesel (Dec 12, 2005)

Yesterday the forecast said 3-5" here. Today, the storm swung south and east, we'll end up with a dusting.  

They say you northeastern boys are really gonna get it here soon.
I guess I'd rather see someone else working than no one working at all. Sure wish we could get some snow though. I put out 350-400 flyers today to get the work off this storm, then the dang thing goes around me.  

-Phillip


----------

